# car alarm need help!!!



## jon rall (Feb 4, 2012)

i am installing a viper alarm in a 95 gmc jimmy. i have everything right ont he door lock and unlock side of things was just wondering on how to install a hardwire proximity sensor up to it because there is no place to plug it in it says something about a diode but idk what that is. i also have hood pins hooked up to all the doors but none of them go off. idk what wire to hook these up to either. i know the horn is hooked up right because it honks when i lock it. specific details would be greatly appreciated thanks alot. the alarm is a viper 5101v and the proximity sensor is a dei 508d and this is going in a 95 gmc jimmy. thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jon rall said:


> i am installing a viper alarm in a 95 gmc jimmy. i have everything right ont he door lock and unlock side of things was just wondering on how to install a hardwire proximity sensor up to it because there is no place to plug it in it says something about a diode but idk what that is. i also have hood pins hooked up to all the doors but none of them go off. idk what wire to hook these up to either. i know the horn is hooked up right because it honks when i lock it. specific details would be greatly appreciated thanks alot. the alarm is a viper 5101v and the proximity sensor is a dei 508d and this is going in a 95 gmc jimmy. thanks!



1995-96 GMC Jimmy S-Series Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


----------



## jon rall (Feb 4, 2012)

i already have the wiring info i just need to know how to wire the proximity and the hood pins up like which wire goes where.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

should just run the output status from the alarm when the unit is off.


----------



## jon rall (Feb 4, 2012)

Which wire would that be?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

look at the viper manual, should have a harness for "Alarm status output" pick the one you need.


----------

